# YO Big Buck



## mike047 (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is the GPU specs, Help a "old" brother out with his overclocks for the team

BlueBoy
GTS250    65nm  756/1836/1100
GTS250    65      756/1836/1100
9600GSO  65      580/1334/500


Big Red
GTX260    65      590/1296/999
GTX260    55      626/1350/1053
GTX260    55      576/1242/999


Number Six
GTX260    65       666/1404/1150
GTX260    65       602/1296/1026
GTX260    55       576/1242/1000


CIB
GTX260    55       630/1356/1000


Number One
GTX260    55       576/1242/999


Number Two
GTX260    55       576/1242/999



CIB/#1/#2 will be consolidated to one box on a Evga 780i next week.  BigRed/#6 are on Evga 780i boards with Corsair 750 psu.  BlueBoy is on a Evga 780i but has a 530 watt psu[41 amp-12v].

In the photos, I have a box fan pushing fresh air to the boxes, the small white fan pushes air to a 80mm Tornado[loud] in the side of the case.  Boxes eventually will have plenty of space around them for air circulation.  The big exhaust fan comes on when room reaches about 90f. It doesn't run often in the summer as the room/shop is about 750sq ft in area with 12 foot ceilings.  The area where these are, once housed 16 quads crunching 24/7, behind them was 16 dual cores


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

Damn Mike, quite a farm you got there. With what Buck said and if everything goes as planned, you should be on par with him on the daily numbers I'll just stick to #3


----------



## mike047 (Jun 6, 2009)

If thing go well I hope to have 3 more 260s and then that will be it.

I clocked the shaders on all the cards.

9600gso=1600
250=1900
260=1425

Probably not enough but it more than I had


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 6, 2009)

My GTX260 is at:

Core: 756MHz
Shader: 1512MHz
Memory: 1224MHz

Stable, cool and quiet


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jun 6, 2009)

On my two Asus 8800GS cards (9600GSO... same thing) I was able to push the shaders to 1782 on the stock Asus glaciator heatsink (lapped and MX-2 applied though).  They fold 24/7 there.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm able to push my 8800GS and 8800GTS 320 to at least 1800 shaders on stock XFX/EVGA cooling fans but I raise the fan speed to at least 90%


----------



## mike047 (Jun 6, 2009)

I still have the fans on auto, running in the mid 70's for the 260s.  I am going to let them run tonight and try for more in the morning.

I have one 192 shader that is not doing as well as I expected, about 2/3 of a 216...I'll need to look at that.


----------



## mike047 (Jun 7, 2009)

All cards made it through the night but one.  The 260/192 was "hung" but I have had it do that 2 times since I put it in with the 2 260/216.

I'll work on it.

Thanks for the responses.  I'll lock this up as I should learn to do it myself, I guess.

edit; I guess I can't even lock my own thread.....oh well, doesn't seem to be any danger of it getting out of hand


----------



## richardbel (Jun 7, 2009)

damn mate.. you got 3 times as many pc than i have... lucky you.. lol


----------



## mike047 (Jun 7, 2009)

richardbel said:


> damn mate.. you got 3 times as many pc than i have... lucky you.. lol



I've spent a lot of money on these and others that I have built to crunch/fold.  WAY TOO much

I could have used the cash better, after looking back.  I am unemployed nearing retirement age and for all practical purposes have nothing.....MY choices and only myself to blame


----------

